# Review of Hercules 3D prophet 9600XT



## crackshot (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow i just bought my new PC with Athlon 64 FX-51  and bought a Hercules 3D prophet 9700pro. My friend bought The same comp's card but based on 9600XT.
9600XT has a higher clocked core but lower memory than 9700pro. Moreover 9700pro has 256bit memory interface instead of 9600xt's 128-bit.
moreover there are 2 extra vertex-shaders in 9700pro making total no. of VS 4 instead of 2 in 9600XT.

But yet 9600XT's score was not far behind from 9700pro's managed to post good scores in Quake3,UT2K4,FarCry,Pain Killer,and HALO2.

Sorry but i don't have even the trial version of 3Dmarks2K3.

Anyway Farcry, Halo2, Pain Killer are DX9.0b based games.

hey can anybody tell me what's the reason of 9600XT's good performance in comparison with 9700pro.

will let u ppl know scores in next post.


----------



## anidex (Sep 26, 2004)

Low-k memories and higher clock speed. But this is only valid at low resolutions. At high resolutions (> 1024x768), the 128-bit bus becomes a bandwidth bottleneck and the 9600 XT starts falling behind rapidly.


----------



## crackshot (Sep 26, 2004)

true man!! but the FX-53 CPU that i proudly own along with MSI K8N NEO2 also makes it performance KING


----------



## crackshot (Sep 26, 2004)

i mean 9700pro. well i bought this PC 4 my dear GAMES (and My wife wanted 2 have a Home theatre) and just look my PC surved both purposes


----------



## anidex (Sep 26, 2004)

> Wow i just bought my new PC with Athlon 64 FX-51





> but the FX-53 CPU that i proudly own


FX 53? I thought you owned the FX 51!


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 26, 2004)

HE is a cunning man alwez hiding his real identity. He own a FX-53. U 4got a post some monnths before where he was asking for our advice whether to go 4 FX-53 or Intel P4 EE(LGA 775)??


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 26, 2004)

ISn't he stupid ??? revealed his real identity by himself!!!!
FX-51 is owned by his boss


----------



## crackshot (Sep 26, 2004)

HEY I AM NOT STUPID!!!!
It was just a slip of hands as u say slip of tongue. and i just gifted my wife the new PC with FX-53 CPU on her B'DAY. U were there Prash were n't u???


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 26, 2004)

I was there and sorry 4 calling u a stupid.
Hey Man Be Happy. That's what ur signature says. Cheerup man i was jst joking


----------



## crackshot (Sep 26, 2004)

i know that's jst a way to emotionally blackmail u!!! laugh baby


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 26, 2004)

whatever


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 30, 2004)

First of all I disabled 'cool n quiet' from BIOS. I increased
HT(HyperTransport) Bus frequency from 200Mhz to 216Mhz,
at the same time I increased CPU multilplier from 11x to 13x 
thus resulting speed was 2808Mhz(~2.8Ghz). Before OC(overclocking)
I checked the system's performance. MY boss's PC configuration is
as follws : 
AMD ATHLON 64 FX-51
ASUS SK8N
2*512MB CRUCIAL BALLASTIX ECC REG. CL2.5 PC3200 DDR SDRAM
ASUS V9950/TD/256 GOLDEN SAMPLE
2* SEAGATE 80GB (7200 RPM) SATA HDD IN RAID0 CONFIGURATION
SONY DVD-WRITER DRU700
ANTEC PERFORMANCE PLUS 660 AMG

As I pushed the PC to a whopping 2.8Ghz(ie 27.27% OC). More OC
was certainly possible but due to lack of a dedicated chipset
cooler(only heatsink was there on ASUS board) and a CPU cooler
from a reputed company, I had 2 limit my OC. As a working PCI/AGP
lock was present (although nForce3 150 refernce board carried a
working PCI/AGP lock but most boards based on this chipset didn't
featured it 4 sum reason but ASUS and Gigabyte did carried) OC was
a breeze on this PC. I increased the RAM frequency as well 4 system
stability (RAM sticks are superb and remained always cool). After
overclocking CPU it was now the turn of GFX card
A the GFX card based on GeForce 5900XT had a 256-bit memory intrface
OC it was a breeze.
I pushed it from 475/895Mhz stock sppeds to 512/1000Mhz. It became even
better than a GeForce 5950XT(clocked at stock speeds). ASUS SmartDoctor
enabled me to keep an eye on temperature and it was the ony tool I used
 4 OC. ASUS must be praised 4 its brilliant cooling solutions on cards.

Benchmark details are:

Stock speed CPU                 SiSoft Sandra 2004 pro              OC CPU
9125                              CPU Dryhstone                     11566
3448                              CPU Whetstone                     4388
16321                            Multimedia CPU Integer             20772
21528                            Multimedia FPU SSE                 27399
5560                             ALU/RAM                            7076
5535                             FPU/RAM                            7044

                                 QUAKE 3 ARENA(FPS)
363.10                           MAX(1024*768*32)                   489.9
423.10                           High(800*600*32)                   496.24
433.59                           Normal(640*480*32)                 529.72

                                 Unreal Tournament 2K3 Botmatch
263.42                           Max(1024*768*32)                   289.55
283.87                           High(800*600*32)                   310.24
300.10                           Normal(640*480*32)                 330.45

                                 FarCry (Avg. FPS)
58                               1024*468                           64
66                               800*600                            78

                                 3D Marks2003
4626                                                                4969

Hard Disk(MBps)
104                              sequential read                    104
46                               sequential write                    56
17                               random read                         17
23                               random write                        24


THIS IS A VERY BIG POST. DO I GET PAID 4 THIS???
JOKING YAAR!!!


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 30, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MADE A BIG MISTAKE!! WRONG POST AT WRONG PLACE. ANY WAY ITS ABOUT OC MY BOSS PC.


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 30, 2004)

any way a 9600XT posted 42FPS in halo at 1024*768(with all eye candy enabled). where as 9700pro (despite its slow core ie 325Mhz) made it 53FPS with all eye candy enabled. nice!! 
ati has priced 9700pro and 9600xt almost at par so what's the stufff


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 30, 2004)

I get 54 with my FX too in Halo


----------

